# I have come to the conclusion



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Im not asking where, I sure in the hell don't want to get flamed, but I have come to the conclusion you cant get real cubans online. For you more experianced gorillas is this true. A simple yes or no will do.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes. and I can't help asking this question. If a person were to place an order online with an official LCDH, in which case (i believe) the risk of fakes should be zero, what do you think happens? Do you think they send online customers fakes and walk in customers they sell the real things???


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Yes. and I can't help asking this question. If a person were to place an order online with an official LCDH, in which case (i believe) the risk of fakes should be zero, what do you think happens? Do you think they send online customers fakes and walk in customers they sell the real things???


Yes I understand that part, But what says they are an Official LCDH and not just a very good website builder.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Paging Tony Brooklyn


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

piperman said:


> Yes I understand that part, But what says they are an Official LCDH and not just a very good website builder.


they would be listed as one.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Paging Tony Brooklyn


i was going to say that ryan, but couldn't remember the dudes name, :r


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Rploaded said:


> Paging Tony Brooklyn


I read his post and I am not say anything like what he is saying. Im not trying to start a fight. GOSH


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

piperman said:


> I read his post and I am not say anything like what he is saying. Im not trying to start a fight. GOSH


Well you are saying "you have come to the conclusion that you cant buy real cubans online".

Tony had simmilar thoughts.

When you asked how do you know they are a real LCDH, well how do we know the earth is round? Research.

I think with all purchases where there is a risk of buying a fake or replica product you need to make sure you have done your homework.

But to say you cant buy something authentic online is silly.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

piperman and that other jackass are not the same ppl.

ps - YES, you can get real cuban cigars online, at your own risk (disclaimer: as they are illegal in the US and for US citizens to purchase).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes Randy, you absolutely can if you are willing to take the risk and break the law. I have seen it done by acquaintances, and what they received was no doubt legitimate.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Yes Randy, you absolutely can if you are willing to take the risk and break the law. I have seen it done by acquaintances, and what they received was no doubt legitimate.


Breaking the law is bad. Thats why I don't do it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Breaking the law is bad. Thats why I don't do it.


Cigars are bad for you....I am quitting tomorrow...or sometime in the future.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Cigars are bad for you....I am quitting tomorrow...or sometime in the future.


LOL

Too funny Tom...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

And breaking the law and whinnig about it is ridiculous.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Cigars are bad for you....I am quitting tomorrow...or sometime in the future.


I figure i'll quit when I stop breathing.:hn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yes Randy, you absolutely can if you are willing to take the risk and break the law. _I have seen it done by acquaintances_, and what they received was no doubt legitimate.


Who is this Kwagga fellow anyway?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Who is this Kwagga fellow anyway?


The original asshat..... :r


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes you can!!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

You've made a pretty provocative statement. I'm just wondering what led you to this conclusion? Given the more recent threads regarding this issue, I'm more than a little surprised at your comments. I guess I'm wondering if this is really a serious question or not.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Damn,ten years of buying, collecting, and aging Cubans from internet vendors and I've been buying fakes. I wish he would have told me sooner.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

dyj48 said:


> You've made a pretty provocative statement. I'm just wondering what led you to this conclusion? Given the more recent threads regarding this issue, I'm more than a little surprised at your comments. I guess I'm wondering if this is really a serious question or not.


Well it was a serious question, but I not here to fight or get flamed, If I said anything wrong I am sorry don't want to get :hn or :mn


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

piperman said:


> Im not asking where, I sure in the hell don't want to get flamed, but I have come to the conclusion you cant get real cubans online. For you more experianced gorillas is this true.* A simple yes or no will do.*


anyone read the last part ?


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

o :w 
Did someone say itch cream? :BS


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

mr.c said:


> anyone read the last part ?


Thank you for noticing, I love this place, but allot of Gorillas here would just rather put others down. No problem though, I have thick skin.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

piperman said:


> Thank you for noticing, I love this place, but allot of Gorillas here would just rather put others down. No problem though, I have thick skin.


agreed!! I know your one of the good guys

Maybe a mod can weed out some of the retarded posts in this thread

:sl to those that cant read, or who would rather make a mountain out of a mole hill

IN EDIT To people ding you for this thread ? what :BS


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

mr.c said:


> agreed!! I know your one of the good guys
> 
> Maybe a mod can weed out some of the retarded posts in this thread
> 
> ...


I've been dinged for dumber things, Ring Gauge who really needs it.


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> The original asshat..... :r


Who the hell is this kwagga Tom  I must a missed this one over the summer when was gone ....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mdtaggart said:


> o :w
> Did someone say itch cream? :BS


and what exactly does this do for the board??


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> and what exactly does this do for the board??


Zilch. Nadda. Zero. I'm quite surprised a gerbil link hasn't found it's way in this thread yet. It also seems to find a way to work itself into these floggings


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

If the question was simply aked can you buy legitimate Cubans online, you would have got a simple yes. However, when you you say you have already come to the conclusion you can't, you kind of invite stupid jokes. You know the old saying "ask a stupid question you get a stupid answer." There are literally hundreds of online vendors that are legit. There are also hundreds selling fakes. As you gain experience and learn about this hobby you will see how any experienced smoker would take offense to this notion. Kind of like saying we're all a bunch of morons sitting around smoking our fake online bought cigars. Many of the vendors I buy from I have personally met and been to their shops.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nowhere in his post did he say anybody here was an idiot. His conclusions are his opinions. People are overreacting, I can't see why we need to flame him. I also don't get why he was dinged into single digits. I don't see the need for idiot jokes or any reason for publicly humiliating someone over something as silly as this. No snob policy fellas, no snob policy


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I didn't ding him. Just my thoughts. I wasn't mad or anything.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Fredster said:


> I didn't ding him. Just my thoughts. I wasn't mad or anything.


I don't think anybody dinged him. I think his rg was in the single digits to start with.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

What's an LCDH?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Even Steven said:


> What's an LCDH?


la casa de habana
stores owned by habanos sa.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ResIpsa said:


> I don't think anybody dinged him. I think his rg was in the single digits to start with.


correct. he was dinged about a year ago, for what, i don't know... but it doesn't matter.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> Zilch. Nadda. Zero. I'm quite surprised a gerbil link hasn't found it's way in this thread yet. It also seems to find a way to work itself into these floggings


surprised we haven't seen any edits of ppls posts to make them look like morons... but the night is young.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

IHT said:


> la casa de habana
> stores owned by habanos sa.


Oh ok, thanks!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

cuban cigars are a myth, they do not exist.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

rutkus said:


> cuban cigars are a myth, they do not exist.


hahahha:r


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

No

Strange question I have to admit.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

piperman said:


> I have come to the conclusion you* cant *get real cubans online. For you more experianced gorillas *is this true*. A simple yes or no will do.


NO :tpd: (me we - tot - ted ,also....  )


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I read the question wrong. Yes you can.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

piperman said:


> Im not asking where, I sure in the hell don't want to get flamed, but I have come to the conclusion you cant get real cubans online. For you more experianced gorillas is this true. A simple yes or no will do.


Yes you can get real Cubans online... I like yasmina53


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Yes.


:tpd:


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

I took your advice. Thanks. Unfortunately your post contains the quote. 

I did not mean any offense, I hope none is taken.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> I took your advice. Thanks. Unfortunately your post contains the quote.
> 
> I did not mean any offense, I hope none is taken.


Im confused what are you talking about it...... 

Glad you made the choice to do that, glad to have you as part of Club Stogie...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Purely speculative of course, as I would never dare intentionally break a law.

I would assume, as with anything, there are legit sites and there are bogus sites.

I would think if one is experienced and has indulged in Cubans, one would know if one received a legit cigar v. a bogus one.

I would also think if one hung out with a bunch of similarly experienced folks, one would have additional resources for affirming if legit or bogus.

I would think if one's relatives enjoyed the real thing for years, perhaps as result of having lived there, and having worked in the tobacco industry, one would be advantaged in determining if legiti or bogus.

I would also think one would eventually, from experience, know which vendors one would like to do business with.

Now that I have addressed the original question on hand with my "speculative" perspective, I have a question of my own as I would be interested in knowing, in the event I would ever be so bold to act on impulse and decide to break the law.
_What specifically is it that led you to conclude one cannont buy a legit Cuban online?_


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Im confused what are you talking about it......
> 
> Glad you made the choice to do that, glad to have you as part of Club Stogie...


 Nice! ! ! Thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Purely speculative of course, as I would never dare intentionally break a law.
> 
> I would assume, as with anything, there are legit sites and there are bogus sites.
> 
> ...


:tpd: That was exactly my point and my question, how did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

piperman said:


> Im not asking where, I sure in the hell don't want to get flamed, but *I have come to the conclusion you cant get real cubans online*. For you more experianced gorillas *is this true*. A simple yes or no will do.


Not to beat a dead horse here but are people misreading the question? Or are the people who are saying YES implying only fakes can be had?


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

I have come to the conclusion... that this thread is a waste of time.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

moki said:


> I have come to the conclusion... that this thread is a waste of time.


:tpd: This is and endless round of confusion.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Wow!!!
What did I miss?
Post a thread stating you have come to a conclusion something cannot be done but ask if folks agree or not.
Don't supply any information to support how you came to that conclusion.
Therefore, isn't it being inferred all of those BOTLs that have been enjoying Cubans have been had and they can't seem to tell the difference?

Accomplish all this with single digit ring gauge and shortly thereafter, be at 92. I don't think the post is deserving of any negative ring but how do you gain 90 from it? I like giving out ring. Please enlighten me and I will jump on board and give him 12 more.
Again, Wow!!! What did I miss?


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

I never once implied or tried to implie that anyone was smoking fake Cubans if they ordered them online, I wouldn't do that, It was my conclusion and come to find out a stupid one I'm sorry, I never wanted to start a fight or get flamed or a bump in ring gauge, sorry for causing any animosity between the BOTL.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

IMO,ring gauge doesn't mean diddley....


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Lost Sailor said:


> IMO,ring gauge doesn't mean diddley....


:tpd: There are guys here with ring guage 3 times mine that I know don't have anywhere near the experience I do. There are also guys with ring guage much lower than me that have much more experience than myself. Ring guage is just something fun to do or not. I personally don't pay any attention to it. Just here to talk cigars and I know who knows what they are talking about and who doesn't.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Fredster said:


> :tpd: There are guys here with ring guage 3 times mine that I know don't have anywhere near the experience I do.


Hey!! I resemble that remark Fred!!  :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Fredster said:


> :tpd: There are guys here with ring guage 3 times mine that I know don't have anywhere near the experience I do. There are also guys with ring guage much lower than me that have much more experience than myself. Ring guage is just something fun to do or not. I personally don't pay any attention to it. Just here to talk cigars and I know who knows what they are talking about and who doesn't.


True.
No doubt.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

piperman said:


> I love this place, but allot of Gorillas here would just rather put others down.


I don't buy that for a second. I believe your question is not all that dissimilar to someone asking if you can buy Cuban cigars online. Something that happens almost daily here from new members who PM others asking as much. Trying to verify the opposite answers the same question. I don't think there is any doubt whatsoever you can buy Cubans online depending on where you live. Of course in the U.S. it's illegal.

My opinions are often wrong, just ask my wife...but I believe you are asking where you can purchase authentic Cuban cigars in a more creative way.


----------

